# Temporizador sencillo mediante condensador y potenciometro



## pedrigripal (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Necesito un circuito sencillo que al activar un pulsador me active un rele de 5V pasado un tiempo ajustable entre unos 2 y 10 segundos aproximadamente (no importa la exactitud) y que este se quede activo de forma permanente. Se que se puede hacer mediante condensadores y potenciometros, de manera que el ajuste de este sea el que determine el tiempo. Esta solucion seria perfecta para lo que necesito.

Tambien necesitaria que el circuito funcionase a 9V, pues he de alimentarlo con tipica pila de 9V, auque podria funcionar a 5V pues le puedo poner un regulador que me baje a esa tension.

He estado buscando por el foro pero no he encontrado una solucion que se adapte a mis necesidades, pues casitodas utilizan circuitos como el 555. Yo quiero un circuito sencillo

¡¡Muchisimas gracias a todos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2008)

un circuito que retenga la pulsacion y active una salida luego de unos segundos.....y un poco mas no use semiconductores asi podes hacerlo vos que no tenes idea de electronica.

no tenes un circuito para discutir ?

o queres que te lo hagan ?
asi, entonces yo pongo que quiero que algun taxista me lleve al trabajo todos los dias gratis.
o que quiero una novia rubia pechugona (no pongo mi foto por sea).

una cosa es discutir un esquema y otra que te den un trabajo gratis.

saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 8, 2008)

hay uno en circuitos practicos


----------



## Meta (Jun 8, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un circuito que retenga la pulsación y active una salida luego de unos segundos.....y un poco mas no use semiconductores así puedes hacerlo usted que no tienes idea de electrónica.
> 
> ¿No tienes un circuito para discutir?
> 
> ...




¿Pretende cobrarle?

Que busque en google temporizador o oscilador con 555.


----------



## herrtrudyss (Jun 8, 2008)

En las casas de eléctronica , el circuito retardador , ya lo venden hecho, pregunta , lo destribuye  FADISEL  en Barcelona ( pero no recuerdo la marca ) ,    retardo en dar la orden al relé y retardo en que se apague , ambos regulables.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2008)

no meta, no pretendo cobrarle , ni se de donde es, no mire (como si fuese un pecado cobrar).

en otro tema han hablado del trabajo free-lance.

solo digo (luego de leerlo) que no tiene idea, por eso me parece que no quiere usar ni un CI ni nada.....asi no creo que aprenda, por lo que no creo que sea su intensión.
necesita ese aparato y listo.

yo trabajo 95% en electricidad, no electronica pero creo que a los que si trabajan en electronica les debe interesar compartir conocimientos en el foro , no que les saquen el trabajo.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 8, 2008)

Ya esta respondido acá con el TL431: encender tres leds simulando tren aterrizaje avion


----------



## pedrigripal (Jun 9, 2008)

Lo primero gracias a todos por buestras respuestas.

Perdona fernandob si te molesto mi consulta, posiblemente no tenga ni idea, pero acaso alguien nace sabiendo? No creo.
De igual manera tu, opino que las cosas es mejor hacerlas por uno mismo.
No pedia ni que se me diseñe, ni se me monte el circuito, solo necesitaba ayuda, alguna referencia a algo ya colgado en la red.

Antes de molestar a nadie con preguntas faciles, dificiles o "imposibles", me molesto en buscar por mi cuenta posibles soluciones, pero como ya puse, no encontre nada que se ajustase a lo que necesitaba. 

Si he especificado en mis necesidades, es porque creo que se puede hacer ya que la idea me ha surgido de un montaje que me mostraron hace ya algunos años.

Finalmente tal como dice jose_flash, he encontrado algo en proyectos practicos que puede servirme. De nuevo gracias por vuestra atensión.


----------



## Meta (Jun 9, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no meta, no pretendo cobrarle , ni se de donde es, no mire (como si fuese un pecado cobrar).
> 
> en otro tema han hablado del trabajo free-lance.
> 
> ...



Lo de la pregunta que te hice:

_¿Pretende cobrarle?_ 

que sepas que lo dije en plan broma.


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 9, 2008)

Yo te ayudo sin palabrería.

Tiene que ser un pulsador? Porque si no, con un simple sw, este temporizador delay te sirve. Una vez activas el sw, el circuito va cargando el condensador, el retraso lo proveen la resistencia (que puede poner una variable, o sea un pote) y el zener.

El transistor es un Darlington, no es su esquema, pero no lo encontré en el Workbench.
Igual, sirve para entender el funcionamiento.


----------



## pedrigripal (Jun 9, 2008)

muchas gracias BUSHELL, pero creo haberlo resuelto con el ejemplo que esta como ya me comentaron en en enlade de proyectos practicos

gracias


----------



## deyber (Mar 2, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Yo te ayudo sin palabrería.
> 
> Tiene que ser un pulsador? Porque si no, con un simple sw, este temporizador delay te sirve. Una vez activas el sw, el circuito va cargando el condensador, el retraso lo proveen la resistencia (que puede poner una variable, o sea un pote) y el zener.
> 
> ...



Disculpa manin no entiendo en el circuito por que usas un darlington?¿?¿?¿


----------

